# Sunday 1st. McCarrs Creek / Pittwater.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

*It's my Birthday and I've got a new F/finder so I'll be wherever there is less wind, there are plenty of salmon, tailor and the odd King around Church Pt. / Towlers Bay.

Jigs, SP's and a Pilchard or two, and will visit a 20m hole I know. (jigy jig :wink: )

Will start early stop for lunch at a mates place on Scotland Island then do an arvo session! 

Come for the early, the late or the long haul.*


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Dan,

Sounds good.............if I am in town I'm in. Will update when I know.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm. Looks interesting. I'll start working on a pass and let you know.

Where do you launch when fishing there?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I would launch from Bayview though if it's to blowie will put in at McCarrs creek, the picnic spot up the end.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Just called out....sorry guys , can't make it.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

UPDATED
Sydney Closed Waters,Pittwater, Port Jackson and Botany Bay:
Strong Wind Warning
Thursday until midnight: Wind:W/NW reaching 25/30 knots at times, tending SW in the evening. Waters:Rough
Friday: Wind:W/SW 20/30 knots easing to 15/25 knots. Waters:Choppy.
Saturday Outlook: Wind: W/SW 15/20 knots.
Sunday Outlook: Wind: W/SW 10/20 knots.

Bayview should be a nice place to put in through the day.  and western shores protected 

Good parking there too.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Whole family sick... BUGGER

Another time..


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

So are mine. They have been imitating Gatesy. Much harder to clean up on dry land...


----------

